# seneca today



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

bank fished seneca today for crappie.caught 25 with 7 keeper . lake is full with water a little stained.all fish caught on minnow under float.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

What part of the lake were you fishing?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

pkent said:


> bank fished seneca today for crappie.caught 25 with 7 keeper . lake is full with water a little stained.all fish caught on minnow under float.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks, about a 50 minute drive for me. Hate dragging my boat all the way out there to find a not possible launch area. Very good on the catches. We are all anxious to get out to try our luck. It's the sissy in me for my holding pattern and staying warm


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

fished the dam area,17 fow with a slip float set at 12 foot


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks. Sounds like a good day. Been wanting to head to seneca once the water level got high enough to get the boat in.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Seneca is at level 832 now 832.2 is basically summer pool.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

G3guy said:


> Seneca is at level 832 now 832.2 is basically summer pool.


Perfect


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

Can't wait too hit up seneca! Heard reports of nice saugeye being caught at the spillway


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Brandon Warner said:


> Can't wait too hit up seneca! Heard reports of nice saugeye being caught at the spillway


Yeah, typically anchor or autopilot near the bouy (no boats) at the spillway. Most use jigs tipped with minnows or worms. Not for me but have buddies that catch them there. Also, out by the small island where the rocks project toward the campground. Good luck. They don't normally catch big ones but do catch legal. I'm sure there are big ones in there too.


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah I normally don't start going down till April. Have done pretty well last couple of years for saugeye. Do you know when any crappie or saugeye tournaments are for the lakes down that way? Seneca, Salt fork, tappan, etc


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Brandon Warner said:


> Yeah I normally don't start going down till April. Have done pretty well last couple of years for saugeye. Do you know when any crappie or saugeye tournaments are for the lakes down that way? Seneca, Salt fork, tappan, etc


Actually, I quit fishing in all the contest. I'm sure someone on here will know of all of them. I fish all the above mentioned but lack knowledge of all the tournaments. Maybe one day I'll take it up again.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Pm me Brandon Warner. My grandfather is president of Eastern Ohio saugeye club. We have tournaments at Seneca and saltfork and most of the other mwcd lakes. 100% payback. I can give you tournament dates.


----------



## jeffcueni (Feb 23, 2012)

Brandon Warner said:


> Yeah I normally don't start going down till April. Have done pretty well last couple of years for saugeye. Do you know when any crappie or saugeye tournaments are for the lakes down that way? Seneca, Salt fork, tappan, etc


I know WMT is having a tournament at Salt Fork on May 7th. It's a great series with 100% payout. 
check em out. http://walleyemadness.net/


----------

